
US ‘lacks evidence’ for forced tech transfers claim against China at WTO - ry4n413
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy-defence/article/2139544/us-lacks-evidence-forced-tech-transfers-claim-against
======
Slansitartop
This seems to be more like repetition of the Chinese party line than an
independent assessment.

